# How to dismount off bike with clipless?



## carlflow (Jun 12, 2012)

So I recently got my bike and upgraded the platforms to clipless. I finally got the mounting on down after alot of falls but im still having trouble dismounting with 1 foot while the other is still clipped in when coming to a complete stop.

So this is how it usually goes down till I fall (Ive only successfully done this once but ALMOST lost my balance in the process):

I am about to stop, and clip out my right foot only (It just feels better than using my left foot). I lean to the right so I can rest my foot on the ground while at the same time my left foot is still attached to the bike for a quick easy to start mount again on the bike.

This is where the problem comes in:
So I lean right but my seat is too high (I was fitted precisely for this bike) so I have to lean forward to get off the seat so my leg can reach the ground but in doing so I put pressure on the right side of the crank where I am still clipped in and topple over.

Ive tried this with both feet and I still end up falling. How do I do this?


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

Why do you need to get off the seat before your right foot hits the ground? Just trying to think if I do this but at this point it is so automatic I don't even think about. I just shift my weight over as I come to a stop and don't fall. The only advice I can give you is keep practicing.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

You're able to start. But you don't start while seated. So how do you manage that without falling over? 
How do you manage to stop when riding platforms? The dismount is exactly the same. You have to put a foot down.

I don't understand how you can put so much weight on your crank to overcome the weight imbalance from leaning to the right.

FYI, nobody can (should) reach the ground while seated.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I've never though about this until your post. When rolling to a stop, apply brakes, stand on left pedal (positioned at 9 o'clock) which lifts your bum off the saddle as the pedal goes down. Drop down in front of the saddle and place right foot on ground (while leaning bike to right of course). Ratchet the left pedal back up to 9 o'clock. When you're ready to set off, stand on left pedal which lifts your bum in the air as the pedal goes down (and jets you off down the road.) Place it on saddle. Clip right foot in. Pedal a few revs without clipping in if needed to get thru the intersection. I'll have to go try this to see if this is what I really do.

At no time should you be sitting on the saddle with the right foot (toe?) on the ground.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i never thought this was so hard to pull off...like others have posted, just do the opposite of starting from a stop. unless you've got HUGE feet you need to be off the saddle to touch the ground. 
unclip your (right) foot.
weight on left foot, slide off saddle.
stop.
put foot down. 
it's not that hard, little kids and old people do it all the time.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> old people do it all the time.


I'll confirm that.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

Thinking about it, I must slide forward off the seat first because I end up stopped straddling the top tube, not still seated. Now I know what's going to happen - I'm going to start thinking too much and end up falling.

Maybe the OP should post a video of him falling so we can try to determine what he's doing wrong. Even if we can't it should be worth a good laugh


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

-unclip right foot while slowing

-stand on left pedal, pedal at bottom of stroke, while coasting.

-move forward off seat, still standing on left pedal, still coasting -- practice doing this, coasting for a good long way; you should be able to do it indefinitely. You won't fall over. You can control the bike while coasting and standing on one pedal. The bike may be leaning a bit, but you can make it go straight.

-when ready to stop, brake and put right foot down, still off the saddle, straddling top tube. Lean bike to right as required.

-to start, raise left pedal up to about 10:00 o'clock position, stand up on it hard, then sit on the saddle and clip right foot in.

On a bike that can coast, this is easy. On a fixed gear, the process is a little more delicate.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I too am thinking about this as it's so auto but right before (or "as") you come to a full stop your *entire* body weight should be on your hands and your left clipped in foot (which should be locked so that it's easy to support your body weight. 

Your ass should be nowhere near the saddle as the bikes comes to a stop. I think I can see what's going on your bike is stops and you topple right hoping to plant that right leg. No, no. Think forward, then right. Weight off the saddle, onto both hands and locked left leg... at this point your foot is skirting the ground and you won't need to perform a controlled topple right. 

So in a fluid motion, shift weight off saddle and onto both hands and your left locked leg. tip body weight slightly right and note how your foot finds its way onto the tarmac.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

How about you just get unclipped before falling over?

I'm not understanding what's so hard about this.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> How about you just get unclipped before falling over?
> 
> I'm not understanding what's so hard about this.


What I learned after watching my friend try cycling is that some people are just terrible on a bike. I didn't exactly grow up riding bikes but my friend almost never rode bikes as a kid so I guess lack of muscle memory due to never actually doing it before?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> -unclip right foot while slowing
> 
> -stand on left pedal, pedal at bottom of stroke, while coasting.
> 
> ...


Like many others have posted, the sequence has become so automatic I don't think much about it, but after doing so I think this post describes my sequence most accurately. 

Well, except for the 'practice coasting' part. I'm _way_ past that!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Like many others have posted, the sequence has become so automatic I don't think much about it, but after doing so I think this post describes my sequence most accurately.
> ell, except for the 'practice coasting' part. I'm _way_ past that!


One thing IS for sure - next time we ride, a whole bunch of us are gonna be *thinking* what we're doing.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Huh.

You know, I've always been able to get at least my toe to the ground while sitting on the saddle. I usually tip the bike a little to make it a bit easier. If I'm expecting to wait a while, like at a light, I might tip the bike further and plant my foot, or take them both out of the pedals and stand with my feet on the ground, in front of the saddle. I also choose the side the road crowning is on if it's convenient.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

Just thought I should add a word of warning: if you are unclipping your right foot watch out for your chain or you'll end up with chain-shaped grease marks on your leg and sock.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Huh.
> 
> You know, I've always been able to get at least my toe to the ground while sitting on the saddle. I usually tip the bike a little to make it a bit easier. If I'm expecting to wait a while, like at a light, I might tip the bike further and plant my foot, or take them both out of the pedals and stand with my feet on the ground, in front of the saddle. I also choose the side the road crowning is on if it's convenient.


Interesting. I don't see any advantage to being on the saddle while I'm waiting, so I don't even try that. Haven't for years. I'm going to stand on a pedal to get a good start, so it makes more sense to me to have the left pedal in start position, and be standing comfortably on the right foot. When it't time to go, stand up hard on that left pedal, and you're on your way.

As for the chainring tattoo that MPov warns about, leaning the bike to the right and placing the foot some distance away takes care of that, and it's more stable that way, too, since you make a nice wide tripod of the 2 wheels and your foot.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> Interesting. I don't see any advantage to being on the saddle while I'm waiting, so I don't even try that. Haven't for years. I'm going to stand on a pedal to get a good start, so it makes more sense to me to have the left pedal in start position, and be standing comfortably on the right foot. When it't time to go, stand up hard on that left pedal, and you're on your way.
> 
> As for the chainring tattoo that MPov warns about, leaning the bike to the right and placing the foot some distance away takes care of that, and it's more stable that way, too, since you make a nice wide tripod of the 2 wheels and your foot.


I'm a right foot downer and can't remember the last chainring tattoo I got because of that. It's a non-issue. I would never dream of putting a foot down while seated on the saddle either.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

MPov said:


> Just thought I should add a word of warning: if you are unclipping your right foot watch out for your chain or you'll end up with chain-shaped grease marks on your leg and sock.


only if you're clueless and don't pay attention to what you're doing. that's why it's called a 'cat 5 tattoo'.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Your thread title is misleading. You said dismounting. When I dismount, I swing my right leg over and stand on my left while coming to a stop. While stopping with the intent of getting started again, I do it like stated above (how I did it before I got clipless pedals). I lean the bike and point my toes down. I usually do stay on the saddle though (at least, thinking about it. I could move forward off of it).


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> only if you're clueless and don't pay attention to what you're doing. that's why it's called a 'cat 5 tattoo'.


That's why I posted it in the Beginner's Forum.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Peanya said:


> Your thread title is misleading. You said dismounting. When I dismount, I swing my right leg over and stand on my left while coming to a stop. .


You can do all that while clipped in with the left foot?  Limber.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't really think about it. I come to a stop and unclip my left foot. If I'm dismounting, I then unclip my right foot and get off the bike. It's second nature now.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

9W9W said:


> You can do all that while clipped in with the left foot?  Limber.


you're not familiar with cyclocross i take it...


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> you're not familiar with cyclocross i take it...


thanks for causing me to learn something new: Cyclocross : How to Properly Dismount and Remount - YouTube

I know of cross, never watched or participated.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Gee, is it ok to do that with a road bike? I've done it all my life. Never rode cross. Unless you count that one time I went off road on this gravel road...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Interesting. I don't see any advantage to being on the saddle while I'm waiting, so I don't even try that. Haven't for years. I'm going to stand on a pedal to get a good start, so it makes more sense to me to have the left pedal in start position, and be standing comfortably on the right foot. When it't time to go, stand up hard on that left pedal, and you're on your way.


The thread made me curious enough to pay more attention on my morning commute. If I'm not going very fast and I'm seated, I just stop and put a foot down. Sometimes, I also moved forward and planted a foot, usually if I was coming into the intersection a little faster.

As far as an advantage, I dunno. It's just how I've done it.


----------



## pete0713 (Sep 17, 2012)

9W9W said:


> thanks for causing me to learn something new: Cyclocross : How to Properly Dismount and Remount - YouTube
> 
> I know of cross, never watched or participated.


I'm interested in doing cross and had been wondering about how to do this. watching the video is very helpful actually, helps show how they shift weight, swing legs. makes me want to do CX just so I can do this.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

pete0713 said:


> I'm interested in doing cross and had been wondering about how to do this. watching the video is very helpful actually, helps show how they shift weight, swing legs. makes me want to do CX just so I can do this.


I don't know why anyone keeps showing the "right leg between the left leg and the bike" method of cx dismounting. Not even the top pro cx racers use this method. Not even the world champ or the Belgian champ. They just do what's much easier - swing the right leg behind the left one. I've been watching pro cx every winter for at least 5 years and have *yet* to see *one* rider do it like they show in that vid. Watch it here this Sunday, as most Sundays - 

2013 Tour de France Route Presentation Live Video Streaming, Photos, Results - Cycling Live Race Coverage - Watch Cycling TV | www.cyclingfans.com

For all you clip-in/out pedal newbies who think getting in and out of these pedals is scary, watch how the best in the world do it.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> i never thought this was so hard to pull off...like others have posted, just do the opposite of starting from a stop. *unless you've got HUGE feet you need to be off the saddle to touch the ground*.
> unclip your (right) foot.
> weight on left foot, slide off saddle.
> stop.
> ...


Lol, size 14 here and I can toe the ground even on my cross bike.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> I don't know why anyone keeps showing the "right leg between the left leg and the bike" method of cx dismounting. Not even the top pro cx racers use this method. Not even the world champ or the Belgian champ. They just do what's much easier - swing the right leg behind the left one. I've been watching pro cx every winter for at least 5 years and have *yet* to see *one* rider do it like they show in that vid. Watch it here this Sunday, as most Sundays -
> 
> 2013 Tour de France Route Presentation Live Video Streaming, Photos, Results - Cycling Live Race Coverage - Watch Cycling TV | www.cyclingfans.com
> 
> For all you clip-in/out pedal newbies who think getting in and out of these pedals is scary, watch how the best in the world do it.


you're right on w/ this...i can't remember the last time i saw an elite rider do the 'step-through'...the guy demonstrating in that video is quite old school w/ his methods, most fast guys swing the leg behind.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> you're right on w/ this...i can't remember the last time i saw an elite rider do the 'step-through'...the guy demonstrating in that video is quite old school w/ his methods, most fast guys swing the leg behind.


For sure. Just watch Nys/Albert/Pauwels etc to see real time & motion men in action.

That step-thru thing takes too much time to set up and there's too much room for error when everyone's thrashing around.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> One thing IS for sure - next time we ride, a whole bunch of us are gonna be *thinking* what we're doing.


Dohh, I rode today and was gonna take notice of how I came to a stop. But I clean forgot


----------



## Mayers89 (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Mayers89 said:


> thanks for the info


congratulations on that 10th post...


----------



## Tick_Tock_Glock (Jul 6, 2010)

carlflow said:


> So I recently got my bike and upgraded the platforms to clipless. I finally got the mounting on down after alot of falls but im still having trouble dismounting with 1 foot while the other is still clipped in when coming to a complete stop.
> 
> So this is how it usually goes down till I fall (Ive only successfully done this once but ALMOST lost my balance in the process):
> 
> ...


You are making this too complicated. Unclip one foot, while slowing down. When stopped, lean to side where foot is unclipped.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Unclipped one foot, whichever, then put the pedal of the foot still clipped in the 6 o'clock position, ie closest to the ground ...

Apply brakes, coasting and slowing down ...
Apply more brakes, looking for a spot to stop.
Apply brakes to get ready to stop, move bum off saddle ...
Apply brakes to stop, and put your unclipped foot on the ground.

Don't worry about leaning to whichever side. The action of putting your foot down in itself shifts your weight to that side. 

Thinking abut shifting your weight in fact, may cause you to pull your bars in that direction slightly and causing your bike to lean to the other direction ...


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I never thought about what I do when stopping until reading this :idea:

In hindsight, I've almost always done the CX dismount, right leg swings behind the saddle, coming to a stop while clipped in on the left. That was SPD / adjustable release tension style pedals. This is my first year on Speedplay Zero's, and would never try that with them.

Even though I do good maintenace on the Speedplay's, if I put to much weight on my unlipping foot, they sometimes stick to the f/r of the cleat. If I'm coming up to a red light or whatever that I know I'll be at awhile, unclip the left when coasting up. I've got the timing on all the lights down locally, so if it's a brief stop I'll trackstand it long as I can.

This being the beginner's forum, I'd just advise that a pedal with adjustable entry / release is what would help a new rider out best. I've ridden nothing but clipless since 1996, and still have a screw up or two with Zero's. I've never fallen out though, plenty of my friends have :lol:


----------

